# Splashscreen funktioniert nicht

## superpixel

Hallo erst mal zusammen, ich bin neu in diesem Forum und bei Gentoo.

Ich habe ein hoffentlich, nur kleines, Problem. Ich habe ein Laptop das schon etwas ins Alter gekommen ist, P2-300. Hierauf habe ich eine Gentoo-Installation gemacht. Mit einer Minimal-Live-CD und dabei alle Pakete bauen lassen, ich glaube das heißt Stage-1.

Die Grundinstallation (Minimal, ohne X) ist abgeschlossen und soweit läuft das System auch allerdings hätte ich gerne den schönen Splashscreen welcher bei starten der Live-CD auch kommt, leider bekomme ich es nicht hin. Hier ein paar Infos:

Im Laptop ist folgende Grafikkarte eingebaut:

VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2160 [MagicGraph 128XD] (rev 01)

Im Kernel (2.6.10) habe ich unter:

Device Drivers -> Graphics support

folgende Einstellungen aktiviert:

<*>   VGA 16-color graphics support

[*]   VESA VGA graphics support

<*>   NeoMagic display support

sowie unter:

Console display driver support:

[*]   Video mode selection support

<*> Framebuffer Console support

[*]   Select compiled-in fonts

[*]     VGA 8x8 font

[*]     VGA 8x16 font

Die grub.conf sieht so aus:

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.10 root=/dev/hda3 vga=791

Leider bekomme ich keinen Splash-Screen zu sehen. Was mich allerdings wundert ist dass wenn ich die Live-CD starte dort der Splash-Screen funktioniert. Mit welchen Einstellungen arbeitet die Live-CD?

Viele Grüße

superpixel

----------

## benjamin200

Hier findest du Hilfe:

[HOWTO] Gentoo Bootsplash und Framebuffer 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1348541

----------

## Mr_Maniac

So wie ich das sehe, hast du einige Sachen vergessen:

1. Im Kernel muss ein Splash-Screen unterstützt werden...

Wenn du Gentoo-Sources verwendest, ist diese Unterstützung im Kernel und muss mit dem Kernel kompiliert werden.

2. Musst du dann noch die splashutils emergen

3. Musst du dann splash in die init eintragen (rc-update add splash boot)

4. solltest du im Kernel die initial-Ramdisk aktivieren

5. mit splash_geninitramfs ein initrd-image erstellen

und

6. eben dieses Image in die grub.conf eintragen...

All das ist hier erklärt (auf englisch):

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/archive/gensplash-in-5-easy-steps.txt

Wenn du kein Englisch kannst, kann ich versuchen, es teilweise für dich zu übersetzen / erklären

----------

## misterjack

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> [HOWTO] Gentoo Bootsplash und Framebuffer 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1348541

 

das ist müll, fbsplash ist besser. bootsplash beruht auf SuSE, der Support ist von Gentoo seitens eingestellt.

besser ist folgendes:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

----------

## superpixel

Hi@all,

danke für den Tip. Ich habe mir das HowTo für Kernel < 2.6.9 durchgelesen. Was mich dort etwas verwundert ist die Aussage das der Patch ab dem Gentoo-Kernlel 2.6.8-r1 enthalten wäre. Ich habe 2.6.10 installiert und in der Kernelkonfiguration gibt es den Eintrag:

VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

jedoch nicht. Somit dürfte mir dieser Patch fehlen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Kernelpatch via "emerge ..." zu installieren oder muß ich das von Hand machen?

Viele Grüße

superpixel

----------

## misterjack

hast du gentoo-dev-sourcen oder development-sourcen. den patch kann man nur wie in meinen howto beschrieben installieren,  gentoo-dev-sourcen sind aber schon gepatcht

----------

## Louisdor

Hi!

Hier hab ich Dir noch eine deutsche Anleitung dafür: [Kurzanleitung] fbsplash+splashutils

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## superpixel

Hi@all,

also ich habe den Kernel wärend der Grundinstallation mit "emerge development-sources" installiert. Danach hatte ich einen 2.6.10 auf der Platte. Ist das nun der gepatchte?

Viele Grüße

superpixel

----------

## Louisdor

 *superpixel wrote:*   

> also ich habe den Kernel wärend der Grundinstallation mit "emerge development-sources" installiert. Danach hatte ich einen 2.6.10 auf der Platte. Ist das nun der gepatchte?

 Nee, nur die gentoo-dev-sources sind die gepatchten

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## superpixel

ok, ich hole mir gerade die Patches und es steht in der Anleitung die müsse genau zur Kernel-Version passen. Beim ersten (fbsplash) passt das auch. Hier gibt es "fbsplash-0.9.1-r1-2.6.10.patch" nur beim zweiten Patch  (vesafb-tng) gibt es keines das genau passt. Hier gibt es nur:

"vesafb-tng-0.9-rc5-2.6.10-rc[x].patch". Welches soll ich da nehmen?

----------

## Louisdor

 *superpixel wrote:*   

> nur beim zweiten Patch  (vesafb-tng) gibt es keines das genau passt. Hier gibt es nur: "vesafb-tng-0.9-rc5-2.6.10-rc[x].patch". Welches soll ich da nehmen?

 Also, ich habe vesafb-tng-0.9-rc5-2.6.10-rc1.patch genommen, als ich neulich meinen Kernel neu gemacht habe.

Der vesafb-tng-0.9-rc5-2.6.10-rc2.patch sollte aber auch gehen.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es einfacher und dennoch sicher sein, auf die gentoo-dev-sources umzusteigen...

Dort sind dann auch ein paar nützliche Extra-Features enthalten  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Meiner Meinung nach sollte es einfacher und dennoch sicher sein, auf die gentoo-dev-sources umzusteigen...

 

brauch man aber nicht, weil patchen das einfachste der welt ist  :Wink:  ich nutze persönlich nur development-sourcen und patche bei bedarf wenn ich das feature brauche

wenn für die versionsnummer noch kein patch draußen ist, geht in der regel immer der letzte

----------

## superpixel

Hi@all,

ich habe die Kernel-Sourcen gepacht, die Einstellung überprüft und anschließend habe ich ihn neu übersetzt und installiert.

Danach habe ich die weiteren Schritte des HowTo's exakt befolgt. Beim booten bekomme ich jedoch nach wie vor keinen Splash-Screen angezeigt.

Das einzigste wo ich vom HowTo abgewichen bin ist die Auflösüng. Ich habe überall 1280x1024 durch 1024x768 ersetzt.

----------

## superpixel

ok, wenn man natürlich den Support für initrd im Kernel vergisst kann es nicht gehen! Jetzt ist die Sache fast perfekt. Zwei Dinge noch.

Das Menü von Grub erscheint in einer 640er-Auflösung. Wo kann man das einstellen?

Im Splash-HowTo steht das der Fortschrittsbalken nicht funktioniert. Gibt es hierzu auch eine Anleitung?

----------

## Arudil

 *superpixel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Menü von Grub erscheint in einer 640er-Auflösung. Wo kann man das einstellen?
> 
> 

 

Soweit ich weiss: Garnicht

 *superpixel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im Splash-HowTo steht das der Fortschrittsbalken nicht funktioniert. Gibt es hierzu auch eine Anleitung?

 

Als ich mir den Splash eingerichtet hab, war der Balken einfach da.

Ich habe glaubich allerdings das englische Howto benutzt:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

----------

## misterjack

 *superpixel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im Splash-HowTo steht das der Fortschrittsbalken nicht funktioniert. Gibt es hierzu auch eine Anleitung?

 

ich habe das so reingeschrieben weil der bei mir in der tat nicht funktioniert hat. ich habe mich aber noch nicht weiter damit beschäftigt, da ich eher auf systemmeldungen als auf windows#like fortschrittsbalken stehe  :Wink: 

----------

## superpixel

tatsache es funktioniert bei mir. Danke für die Hilfe.

----------

## ank666

Also irgendwie hab ich ich was falsch gemacht, ich sehe den Splashscreen erst, 

wenn er schon dabei ist die Sachen im Runlevel Boot zu starten,

das war aber schon mal anders, da kam das Bild gleich nach den Bogomips oder so.

Jemand nen Vorschlag, was ich nochmal checken soll?

----------

## Wormid

Ich trau mich nicht, nen neuen Splash-Thread aufzumachen .... deswegen krame ich mal einen hoch, der ein paar Tage alt ist...  :Mr. Green: 

Also, grundsätzlich funktioniert fbsplash bei mir... beim booten wird der verbose-splash wie gewünscht angezeigt - danach ist das gesetzte Bild aber nur auf der ersten Console zu sehen - auf den anderen nur, wenn ich "/etc/init.d/splash  restart" eingebe... dann ist das Bild auf allen anderen Consolen zu sehen. 

Ich habe ein paar Kumples von der Kommandozeile mal um Rat gefragt, hier ihre Kommentare:

 *uname -a wrote:*   

> Linux gandalf 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #9 Wed Feb 2 16:39:11 CET 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> 
> 

 

 *grep -v ^# /boot/grub/grub.conf wrote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 5
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/gentoo.xpm.gz
> ...

 

 *grep -v ^# /etc/conf.d/splash wrote:*   

> SPLASH_THEME="emergence"
> 
> SPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5"
> 
> SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="yes"
> ...

 

 *ls /etc/runlevels/boot/ wrote:*   

> bootmisc  checkroot  coldplug  hotplug  localmount  net.lo     serial  urandom
> 
> checkfs   clock      hostname  keymaps  modules     rmnologin  splash

 

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für nen Denkanstoss... habe den Kernel jetzt zig mal neu gebacken und schon öfter rebootet als bei einer Windows-Installation...  :Mr. Green: 

Gruß

Wormid

----------

